# 184 days



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

and then i,ll start my VACTION. tree rat,bushie tails and buisckes and grave. I JUST CAN,T WAIT, bumb, bumb ,bumb, yea . o,my got a little exited. love that time off year. whats u,r favert buck shot size 4 or 6 for the begenning of the saeson? or are u a .22 cal. hunter? and last , has any one shot one /w a .17 cal ?


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

i use a black powder shotgun on small game.for squirrel i use 6 shot out of it.for turkey i use 4s


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

.22lr or #4


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

22 lr where it is legal. (Some state parks limit the use of rifles, even 22lr variants. West branch is one of those) 12 ga with #6 shot for squirrel. #5 or #4 for turkey.


----------



## jmeineke (Sep 18, 2011)

#6 with a modified choke. Not sure if it's been the distance of my shots or what, but I've never had an issue with pellets in the meat (yet!).


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

tadluvadd said:


> i use a black powder shotgun on small game.for squirrel i use 6 shot out of it.for turkey i use 4s


That is my next purchase. For now I use a .32 Crockett. It's the one on the bottom.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Any more I'm strictly a .22 guy. Many years ago I'd use a shotgun for early season & windy days and it would be size 6 shot in the 12 gauge or 5's in the 20 gauge. I have a buddy that swears by his .17 for squirrels, but I haven't tried one personally.
I do love fried squirrel with mashed potatoes & gravy !!


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

FISNFOOL said:


> That is my next purchase. For now I use a .32 Crockett. It's the one on the bottom.


nice looking guns u got hanging there.35 more days and it on. me and my 11 year old granddaughter was out today shooting target. this is going to be the first year she,ll be able to use a gun for here self. got her license today. got here the youth combo 410/ 22 cal. shes just excited as i. just one ? her arms ar,nt loge enoff yet and the 3 inch 410,s kick a little hard for her. does the 2 1/2 inch have less power , or buck shot?!#


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

boonecreek said:


> nice looking guns u got hanging there.35 more days and it on. me and my 11 year old granddaughter was out today shooting target. this is going to be the first year she,ll be able to use a gun for here self. got her license today. got here the youth combo 410/ 22 cal. shes just excited as i. just one ? her arms ar,nt loge enoff yet and the 3 inch 410,s kick a little hard for her. does the 2 1/2 inch have less power , or buck shot?!#


When my son was that age, he liked the 2 1/2 inch with # 4 shot. Less shot in the shell than #6 shot, but better quick kill.

Avoid buck shot for squirrel. The pattern is too thin with that size pellets.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks for the reply.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

_Well It looks like just 34 more days and counting. I'm a rimfire kinda guy. I use .22 LR. & sometimes the .17 HM 2. I'm not to partial of hair tufts broken bones or lead pellets in my food, so I gave up the shotguns on the little nut munchers. Yeah it can be tough hunting with a rifle when the leaves are on. So a shotgun would be more appropriate for early season for anyone wanting some Limb Chickens Mash taters & gravy. Man I just made myself hungry for some. Glad I still have a couple Vacuum sealed. Think I'll get em out for tomorrows dinner. Anyway yes I like using the .17 HM2. It's a very accurate little round that shoots very flat. Also the round doesn't tend to ricochet like a .22 will do. The little 17 cal. pill tends to disintegrate when it makes contact. Hope ya bag a mess this year.!#!#!#!#!#!#  _


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

"Limb Chickens".....thats funny


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

flthednut said:


> [I'm not to partial of hair tufts broken bones or lead pellets in my food, so I gave up the shotguns on the little nut munchers. Hope ya bag a mess this year.!#!#!#!#!#!#  [/I]


I use one of these to check all my game killed with a shotgun. Received one a few years back as a birthday gift for waterfowl hunting from my son in law.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Little-Wizard-Bird-Shot-Detector/dp/B000CSQA2W"]Amazon.com : Little Wizard Bird Shot Detector : Metal Detectors : Patio, Lawn & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@510oThWPtOL[/ame]

"Limb Chickens" Is a great nickname. Sounds more appetizing than "Tree Rats"


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

_Dang, Look at that would ya... Now we all can be TSA (Tree Squirrel Agents) and check the little nut hoarders to see if they be packin....  Rite nice little item Fisnfool. Hey ! it's August. Won't be long now. _


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

looking there,s going to be a early fall. i hope, all the job site i,ve been on there are lots of nuts. seeing lots of tree rat to. is it just me, or are the leaves starting to change early?


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

*Not quite sure about an early fall but as you may have noticed the daylight hours are getting to be less, so this is what triggers the change. I do think this year has zoomed by rather fast. Seems the older I get the faster time goes but I know it's really me slowing down. LOL... *


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

The squirrels are really working on the Hickory nuts around here and this would've been a GREAT morning to be out in the woods. Hope it's still this cool in a few weeks---- Can't hardly wait


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Been fattening this girl up before the season opens. Started her out in the back yard with almonds, peanuts & honey roasted nuts. Now we sit on the front porch talking and she shows up in about 10 minutes. We've got her up to Fritos & she also likes strawberry twizzlers. Even put out a paper cup bottom for water after she eats a few corn chips. Oh ya she also likes frosted mini wheats, raisins, crasins & coconut from trail mix. Should be well fed by opening day. Hey look papa has a 22 shell for you to try now.lol.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Well I knew I would do this but not for this reason. I heard some digging and chewing in the porch roof then she pokes her head around the corner. I told the wife I can't put up with a squirrel making a nest in the porch roof. I told the wife she should go in the house and I'll take care of the squirrel. Yes I did.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

i use my .17 hmr when the leaves are off and i can shoot em at long range i use the 20gr gamepoint does not seem to tear them up as bad as the 17gr v max


----------

